# Unsure of ovulation as period very irregular And long!



## Kerry2212 (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi all, am new to site and not sure on all shortened abrevs so sorry if long winded, basically have been ttc for 5 years now and have recently started acupuncture and charting bbt which have only been doing for last 3 months, my period before last lasted for over 10wks and took a course on noresterone? Have now been on my first period since and have been on for 2 weeks. going from last months bbt I am due to be ovulating tommoro but am still bleeding, my temps are going up daily which makes me think that ovulation is due, but can I still ovulate whilst bleeding or as have been to led to believe in past will ovulation occur up to 5 days after?! Extremely confused


----------



## slimshady (Aug 19, 2011)

Why not try a ovulation kit and keep checking ?


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi, this doesn't help really until you see a pattern, if you see one.... Then pretty much your fertile period (ovulation) will be 2 weeks prior to AF. Sorry I can't be more helpful. I have always had very bizarre cycles too xx


----------

